# ST-6600 cable removal problem



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Good day everyone,

I have some problem, the same like in the link, i cannot remove the cable inside the st-6600 shifter, Any help?

The other one i could easily remove...

Need Help w/ Ultegra St-6600 cable replacement. - BikeFitness.net | BikeFitness.net


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

shift to high gear?


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmm i tried.. The shifters differs from each other, I do not see where the cable wire goes inside the shifter, in another one everything is lke on the plate...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If you're talking about the shifter cable, you have to push on the cable a bit so the barrel comes out for you to grab it. Then just pull the whole wire out of the shifter. Perhaps the drawing will help.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

well, one shifter is just like you pictured (there is a hole), but another one is different (I do not see a hole anywhere)!! Now I can not take picture to show you, because I am not at home and will be after 10 days.. After 10 days I will show you what do I mean.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pRoto said:


> well, one shifter is just like you pictured (there is a hole), but another one is different.


Hmm, beats me. Could it be that the shifter is 6700? They completely changed the cable routing with 6700, see drawing. If it is 6700, read the instructions at the link carefully. The routine is a little more complex than it was with 6600.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0A/SI-6SC0A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830702876.pdf

.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

If you pull the rubber cover away from the bars the model number is printed on the outboard side of the lever body. Double check what it is you have.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

No no, I think they both are st6600, but I will check in 10 days.. Now I am not at home, But *LEFT* shifter differs from *RIGHT* shifter. 1 shifter is exactly the same like *wim* showed on the picture another differs in cable routing... I will post the pictures in 10 days.. And one more thing there are some sensors on the shifter or something, I hope I did not damage it.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

pRoto said:


> No no, I think they both are st6600, but I will check in 10 days.. Now I am not at home, But *LEFT* shifter differs from *RIGHT* shifter. 1 shifter is exactly the same like *wim* showed on the picture another differs in cable routing... I will post the pictures in 10 days.. And one more thing there are some sensors on the shifter or something, I hope I did not damage it.


Those are for connecting to a Shimano "Flight Deck" computer, if you're not using one it's no big loss. (the little "bump" in the inner side of each hood is a button for controlling a flight deck head unit) The only time I've found the system useful is on a tandem as the head unit shows the current gear selection, can't really just glance down to check when the gears are so far back.

If the cable routing differs that much from left to right, you likely have two different models. One other possibility, if they are both 6600's, is the lever and cable moving through all gear positions? It's possible the cable end is frayed/broken and preventing the lever from cycling back to the fully slack position where the cable end is visible and able to be removed.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Here, I made some photos.. Sorry for late post, I was at home only this weekend. So here it is:

The shifter that is *ok *(I removed cable from this shifter):

ImageShack Album - 3 images

The shifter which I could not remove cable from:

ImageShack Album - 2 images

Both shifters:

ImageShack Album - 4 images


----------



## Noryia (Sep 25, 2005)

The images look like both levels are the same. Make sure that you downshift as pointed out earlier otherwise you can't move the cable out of the hole. 

To downshift keep moving the inner lever (b lever in the shimano docs) until it stops clicking. It won't stop moving but it will stop clicking.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Noryia said:


> The images look like both levels are the same. Make sure that you downshift as pointed out earlier otherwise you can't move the cable out of the hole.
> 
> To downshift keep moving the inner lever (b lever in the shimano docs) until it stops clicking. It won't stop moving but it will stop clicking.


that's not *downshifting*, it's *upshifting*...


----------



## Noryia (Sep 25, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> that's not *downshifting*, it's *upshifting*...


Thanks for the correction =)

It depends on which shifter it is. 

On the left shifter the b lever moves the the front derailer from the larger chainring to the smaller chain ring.

On the right shifter the b lever moves the rear derailer from the larger cogs to the smaller cogs. 

Regardless of whether or not I meant downshift or upshift the result is to reduce tension on the cable allowing it to be removed from the shifter.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

pRoto said:


> Here, I made some photos.. Sorry for late post, I was at home only this weekend. So here it is:
> 
> The shifter that is *ok *(I removed cable from this shifter):
> 
> ...


You should not have pulled the cable through the lever like that.

The cable should still be coming out where it would meet the cable housing like in this pic: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Not like you show it here: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

If you can get a clean enough end on the cable to feed it back through do that. Then cycle through the shift indents with the B lever while putting a bit of tension on the cable.

If it's all working right you'll see the cable end like so:
View attachment 246844


And then simply push the cable out like you did with the other lever.

If you can't get the cable to cycle back to this position there's a good chance the cable has become frayed down near the end and that is jamming up the lever. If this is off a complete bike from a LBS (that you have a decent relationship with, since you already stripped the parts off the bike) and you've had it for less then 2 years or so, take it to them and they might be able to get it warrantied by Shimano. It is possible to take it apart enough to fix it, but it's rather involved and not easy to get put back together.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you, yes it was like you said i just need to shift it to reduce tension, so i easily removed cable.


----------

